# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  درخواست برنامه  براي ديكد كردن فايل ZendOptimizer Coded

## Mohsen Yasini

برنامه اي ميخوام براي ديكد كردن فايلهاي PHP كه با ZendOptimizer ديكد شده ، دوستان اگر لينك دانلود بزارن ممنون ميشم .

البته من خودم يه برنامه دارم بنام Dezender كه ديكد انجام ميده ولي يه مشكل كوچيك داره كه يك فانكشن رو بدرستي ديكد نميكنه ! و برنامه ام به خطا ميخوره .

----------

